# SCUBA Diving



## jar546 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone out there scuba dive?

Anyone who does have any trips planned??


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 27, 2010)

I do, when I can. I'm a certified Instructor & Divemaster, but ever since living in the middle of the country, all my diving involves an airplane trip. I used to fall into the ocean 1/4 mile from my home when I was young! Lately, I've been going to the Sea of Cortez (San Carlos, Mex.) since a buddy has a house there.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 27, 2010)

Will be hitting St Thomas USVI within a few weeks as long as the weather holds out.  Dive locally in lakes and quarries with poor visibility.  Yesterday was a treat as one of the lakes at 1600 feet elevation had near 20' of vis.  I am used to 3-10' of vis which makes it challenging as you know.  We need some zebra mussels around here if we want good vis but bad fishing.


----------



## mueller (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a diver but been to St Thomas. Take plenty of $$$$ with you, they are going to dissappear quick.


----------

